# Appaloosas-good or bad??  HELP!!



## prettypony95 (20 July 2011)

Hello all,
I am seriously considering buying an appaloosa that I have been to see. I have had bad responses about the breed, people have said that they are aggressive and just a bad breed!  But I have looked on the internet and have found many people saying how wonderful they are!! I'm so confused !!  
If anyone has had any personal experiences with the breed, good or bad, I'd really like to hear peoples views! 

Thank you!


----------



## rowy (20 July 2011)

My boy is only part appaloosa ( the other part tb and welsh) and he has never ever ever been aggressive at all, horse or human alike. He doesnt even put his ears back or anything. 
He is the loveliest horse I have ever had!
and 2bh, all the appaloosas I have heard about have the same good temperment as my boy


----------



## Apercrumbie (20 July 2011)

I'm sure there are aggressive appaloosas out there but believe me it has nothing to do with the breed, they just happen to be aggressive.  My appaloosa was nutty but an angel on the ground so you can't just stereotype a breed.


----------



## magic104 (20 July 2011)

?? Never heard this, very odd.  The ones I have met have been no worse then any othe horse.  My sisters mare was app breeding but a solid bay & apart from being a bit stressy (Previous handling) she was an ace mare.  Never saw her put her ears back at anyone or raise a leg.  Also I would have put them more as a type, because they vary so much in build etc.  You can see that in my sisters breeding alone.  She is a different build to her 1/2 sister (same dam) & her own offspring differed.  She had a thick mane/tail her sister had more sparse in keeping with the breed standard, though her sister had the colouring.


----------



## shampain (20 July 2011)

Never heard of the breed being aggressive, specifically. Fairly sure that appy's tend to be fairly bright as horses go, so possibly some take the mick more readily if they're allowed to? I can't imagine that the entire breed would be predisposed to be 'aggressive'- as aforementioned, aggressiveness in horses tends to be either down to previous handling/treatment/conditions, or individual differences.


----------



## DaisyDoll (20 July 2011)

My pony is appaloosa (no spots though) and you could honestly never find a more kind or polite animal, plus she is extremely talented at jumping and has beautiful paces.

I may be bias though


----------



## casper826 (20 July 2011)

My friend breeds appaloosas and i have always found hers to be very trainable and friendly. However the breed have been found to have a line bred into them carrying the ppsm gene which can be devistating to the horse. She has had all of hers tested to hopefully stop this from spreading. It is a simple test that costs £25 and in my opinion is well worth the money. She has said she will never buy an appaloosa without having it tested first so might be worth thinking about.


----------



## ThePinkPony (20 July 2011)

^^^ i havent come across any bad press either. my girl is ever so polite (even when she is having a strop, which for a 4 year old is pretty good) but very very clever.

Google the breed and read the many testimonies and descriptions. you would be surprised.


----------



## LazyS (20 July 2011)

casper826 said:



			My friend breeds appaloosas and i have always found hers to be very trainable and friendly. However the breed have been found to have a line bred into them carrying the ppsm gene which can be devistating to the horse. She has had all of hers tested to hopefully stop this from spreading. It is a simple test that costs £25 and in my opinion is well worth the money. She has said she will never buy an appaloosa without having it tested first so might be worth thinking about.
		
Click to expand...

PSSM is a hereditary condition that has come through quarter horse breeding - (Polysaccharid Storage Myopathy), basically affected horses have an inability to store sugar in the muscles, causing tying-up like symptoms, please have a look at the websites of the Appaloosa Horse Club - www.aphcuk.org for further info regarding testing. Mares intended for breeding should be tested, or better still the person selling the mare will have had it tested, there are no requirements for geldings to be tested - as they can't pass anything on (IF they have the condition). Stallions licensed with the ApHC UK are all required to be tested - and those that have tested n/P1 (have one copy of the gene) have been gelded or have had their license revoked. Please note that not all appaloosas are affected, those at greater risk are likely to have a higher percentage of quarter horse in their pedigree, allegedly. 

Appaloosa horses have a good temperament usually, are intelligent and do like to be doing things. I have not come across an aggressive one. A similar thread to this was run a while ago on a similar vein and everyone said the same thing. There is good and bad in every breed but I enjoy appaloosas - they are not everyone's cup-of-tea - but then I wouldn't buy a thoroughbred to ride, or a Cob for its build, OP - if you are attracted to Appaloosas then you should have one.


----------



## meesha (20 July 2011)

I have an Appy gelding - bought as 3 year old now 8 - intelligent, hilarious, boisterous, fantastic jump and good paces - but.....he has bitten me badly twice as is very dominant !!!!!!!! (yes I have dealt with this before anyone goes on a rant)

sooooo I would say .....  if I had the choice of appy or non appy - go for it !!! i wouldnt change him for the world he is fantastic and I have never heard that appys are nasty - my chap has just tried to assert his dominance in the worst possible way and hopefully it will never happen again.

Good luck


----------



## Dexter (20 July 2011)

I've heard the opposite and that appies are reknowned for their good temperaments! I own a 3 yr old colt (only a colt this long as we were waiting for one to drop, then the flies came and then a monsoon, etc, etc, etc) and hes a gem. I would be more than happy with a child handling him, under supervision obviously. Hes not yet backed but I've had my 7yr old niece legged up and taken for a little pootle bareback. He just has the most laid back temperament and that makes him a joy to be around. I have 3 youngsters living out on 13 acres and when I turn up and shout them, they all look up, then Dots comes over at a canter and the others follow, hes very VERY people orientated and just an all round 'good egg'


----------



## LazyS (21 July 2011)

There are two major Appaloosa Shows coming up over the next couple of months - so you could go and see Appaloosas in action and talk to people and judge for yourself how wonderful they are.
The first is this coming weekend - 24th July - British Appaloosa Society National Breed Show
www.appaloosa.org.uk think the venue is near Rugby, Warwickshire. Check their website.
The second is the Appaloosa Horse Club UK (ApHC UK) National Breed Show - 13-14th August at Warwickshire Agricultural College, Moreton Morrell. The first day is in hand/halter classes with a Supreme Championship. Day 2 is ridden and performance classes.
www.aphcuk.org
I am off on hol now and hope that when I eventually get back to reading the forum you will be a happy appy owner!! Good luck.


----------



## marmalade76 (21 July 2011)

IME, appies have excellent temprements.


----------



## prettypony95 (22 July 2011)

thank you all very much for your posts!!  
I really like this horse and he has a fab temperament, he's only 5 but has seen plenty and been produced correctly.  
My only concern is the lack of pigment around his eyes and I've read that appaloosas are prone to developing Equine Recurrent Uveitis which can lead to blindness.
Does anyone know if this can be tested to see if he has it, when I have him vetted??????

thanks all


----------



## spotty_pony (24 July 2011)

My part bred Appaloosa is an absolute star! He is a bit quirky and a bit cheeky but he is very honest and has a fantastic temperament.


----------



## freckles22uk (27 July 2011)

Ive got Appaloosas, 1 stallion, 2 mares and 3 yearlings, (had more but now sold) and I think they are fab, non of mine are nasty at all, my stallion is so friendly, never kicks or bites, the mares are typical mares, and have their stroppy days, but again, no kicking or biting, and the yearlings are just lovely, I can go amongst them at feeding time and they all know im the leader, so no barging into me, 

They are quick to learn, easy to do, very much 'people' horses, mine will all follow you round to be nosey and see what your doing.. 

the only one I had that I never trusted 100% was one that was 1/2 TB, she could be a bit flity, and if something spooked her she would kick out.. 

I guess though, like with all horses, you have to be firm but fair with them, I bred the stallion (in my profile photo) and he is great to handle, as a colt he tried to nip, but I used to kick him on his hoof (no not hard) and that soon stopped... 

I say go for it...


----------



## KarynK (30 July 2011)

Intelligent VERY, bold, friendly, versatile and loyal yes, aggressive NO not unless they are made that way by someone who is less intelligent than they are!  As a breeder I am very particular where mine go because in the right hands this breed is fantastic, but they are intelligent and if they can find a way to outsmart you it can start to go wrong.   I have one currently in training and she is already top of her class, if I can't find the right home she will stay a little longer!

Many breeds have genetic problems, but the testing is now available to breeds like the Appaloosa so it's out there in the open, if a horse tests negative it does not have the disease.

A single bout of Uveitis does not cause blindness it is the recurrence of it that does, although not much research has been done to date as far as I am aware it has nothing to do with pigment or lack of it.  Again this condition is found in many breeds.  Here is a link explaining the condition which is general to the horse but blindness MAY be more prevalent in Appaloosas, but that is not proven and much more research is needed on the cause.
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/30300.htm

PSSM is in fact an OVER storage of glycogen in the muscles, horses have too much fuel in their muscles which results in tying up, there seems to be a mechanism that is at work that causes tying up when in actual fact there is plenty of fuel there?  

The disease appears to have actually originated in heavy horses, like grey through a single mutation, so one horse probably started it all.  In heavies it does not appear to affect them so badly, probably because they have more slow twitch muscles than lighter breeds who have fast twitch muscles for speed and endurance.  Years ago it was known as Monday Morning Disease as a Sunday off in a stable on high grain caused tying up at the onset of exercise on Monday!  

If you want the proper facts on the disease and advice on testing the very best place to go is here, there are a lot of miss quotes and made up statistics (some of which are pure fiction), doing the rounds and people quoting from unreferenced material on Wiki!!!  This is where you will get the true facts!!!

http://www.cvm.umn.edu/umec/lab/PSSM/

The university of Minnesota found the gene after research funded by the American Quarter Horse Association.  The disease is found in many breeds and though it has entered the appaloosa lines in the USA the source of the disease dates back roughly to Tudor times and I think probably much earlier than that,  so there is no saying when and where it entered any breed until much more testing DNA and pedigree research gives the true facts, at that point we can then say for certain how the disease progressed.  

There is still research being carried out to establish why some horses appear less affected than others with the gene,  but the fact remains that some horses are badly affected and it is a problem for them and their owners to manage correctly.  I consider myself very lucky that all of my horses have been tested or proven negative.  All ApHC UK breeding stock will require testing and new registrations will have their status recorded on their passports from 2012.  I would not buy unless the test has been done, or is BOTH parents have been tested negative,  if the seller refuses to supply certificates I would walk away.  If you want to find out more from people with affected horses then there are several facebook pages about PSSM.

Hope that helps with your research, which by the way is commendable you should always ask questions!!


----------



## prettypony95 (30 July 2011)

KarynK said:



			Intelligent VERY, bold, friendly, versatile and loyal yes, aggressive NO not unless they are made that way by someone who is less intelligent than they are!  As a breeder I am very particular where mine go because in the right hands this breed is fantastic, but they are intelligent and if they can find a way to outsmart you it can start to go wrong.   I have one currently in training and she is already top of her class, if I can't find the right home she will stay a little longer!

Many breeds have genetic problems, but the testing is now available to breeds like the Appaloosa so it's out there in the open, if a horse tests negative it does not have the disease.

A single bout of Uveitis does not cause blindness it is the recurrence of it that does, although not much research has been done to date as far as I am aware it has nothing to do with pigment or lack of it.  Again this condition is found in many breeds.  Here is a link explaining the condition which is general to the horse but blindness MAY be more prevalent in Appaloosas, but that is not proven and much more research is needed on the cause.
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/30300.htm

PSSM is in fact an OVER storage of glycogen in the muscles, horses have too much fuel in their muscles which results in tying up, there seems to be a mechanism that is at work that causes tying up when in actual fact there is plenty of fuel there?  

The disease appears to have actually originated in heavy horses, like grey through a single mutation, so one horse probably started it all.  In heavies it does not appear to affect them so badly, probably because they have more slow twitch muscles than lighter breeds who have fast twitch muscles for speed and endurance.  Years ago it was known as Monday Morning Disease as a Sunday off in a stable on high grain caused tying up at the onset of exercise on Monday!  

If you want the proper facts on the disease and advice on testing the very best place to go is here, there are a lot of miss quotes and made up statistics (some of which are pure fiction), doing the rounds and people quoting from unreferenced material on Wiki!!!  This is where you will get the true facts!!!

http://www.cvm.umn.edu/umec/lab/PSSM/

The university of Minnesota found the gene after research funded by the American Quarter Horse Association.  The disease is found in many breeds and though it has entered the appaloosa lines in the USA the source of the disease dates back roughly to Tudor times and I think probably much earlier than that,  so there is no saying when and where it entered any breed until much more testing DNA and pedigree research gives the true facts, at that point we can then say for certain how the disease progressed.  

There is still research being carried out to establish why some horses appear less affected than others with the gene,  but the fact remains that some horses are badly affected and it is a problem for them and their owners to manage correctly.  I consider myself very lucky that all of my horses have been tested or proven negative.  All ApHC UK breeding stock will require testing and new registrations will have their status recorded on their passports from 2012.  I would not buy unless the test has been done, or is BOTH parents have been tested negative,  if the seller refuses to supply certificates I would walk away.  If you want to find out more from people with affected horses then there are several facebook pages about PSSM.

Hope that helps with your research, which by the way is commendable you should always ask questions!!
		
Click to expand...



Thank you very much for all of this information!! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Toast (1 August 2011)

My appaloosa is brilliant  He's very intelligent and definitely a people person. He's quick to learn but can be stubborn. I love him  x


----------



## LazyS (22 September 2011)

PrettyPony - did you get your Appaloosa?
Dust has settled after hols and now have time to peek at the forums and FB again!
I see you have been offered lots of info!


----------



## mr fields (23 September 2011)

a horses temprement is all how you treat them i have found horses tht arnt messed with until 2-3 year olds are the best to deal with all round. all my youngstock are turned away in a 50 acre field with rugs on weather accordingly checked frequently until the age of 3 when they are ready for breaking. i kno 2 people who breed appaloosas 1 of the breeders do the same as i do and hers have excellent stable manners etc and the other breeder messes with them from day 1 and all her foals are rude, nasty etc because she has imprinted on them from day 1, horses are domeniering animals  hope this helps


----------



## LazyS (23 September 2011)

I am trying to bite my finger (tongue) but I can't!!! Are you sure you have that the right way round - doesn't sound right to me. I hate to use my own horses as an example as that seems really boring but I often think that if I hadn't handled my horses when they were young they would be like other people's - rude, bargey, don't stand still when you get on em etc etc. I have a 7 year old stallion and have handled him since the day he was imported at 5 months old, I backed him myself, I hack him out, I take him to shows, he loads in the trailer (and also into strange horseboxes as he has recently), he has manners and I can handle him myself when covering mares and he does as he is told! I have his 2 year old son who is just a soppy dope on a rope. I have handled him since he was born! I can ask him to back up in the field with no attachment of any sort and he will usually by voice command, as I don't like him in my space. Sorry but...... my previous post only asked the question if the original poster 'prettypony' got her Appaloosa.


----------



## mr fields (23 September 2011)

yes i have definatly got it the right way round. if horses messed with from day 1 they learn to read you, a horses needs to have a wear ness around you they always need to be wondering what your next move is, a horse needs to not trust you as one of its own kind. i hav an orphan stallion his mother died at birth so i had to hand rear him now he has to be out all the time as u cant do anything with him because he has imprinted on humans he tries to domenier humans as he would with another horse. a human cannot handle him as he gets very randy with people as he would with another mare, mares can be turned out with him that are in season and he isnt bothered one little bit, i tried this to see if he can some how become imprinted back onto horses but nothing works. this is why horses should be left to mature until 2-3 year olds


----------



## The_snoopster (23 September 2011)

mr fields said:



			yes i have definatly got it the right way round. if horses messed with from day 1 they learn to read you, a horses needs to have a wear ness around you they always need to be wondering what your next move is, a horse needs to not trust you as one of its own kind. i hav an orphan stallion his mother died at birth so i had to hand rear him now he has to be out all the time as u cant do anything with him because he has imprinted on humans he tries to domenier humans as he would with another horse. a human cannot handle him as he gets very randy with people as he would with another mare, mares can be turned out with him that are in season and he isnt bothered one little bit, i tried this to see if he can some how become imprinted back onto horses but nothing works. this is why horses should be left to mature until 2-3 year olds
		
Click to expand...

I believe quite a few orphan foals can be difficult if they do not get enough equine company who can teach them "the language of the horse" and basically put them in their place when they get above themselves, that is totally different to early bad handling. I have had some form of contact with my filly since the day she was born, I now have a polite yearling who easily catches and is golden for the farrier and vet visits. I have always given my filly firm but fair handling, she knows what is allowed and what is not. Oh and she is a appy, and I am very pleased with her.


----------



## magic104 (23 September 2011)

mr fields said:



			yes i have definatly got it the right way round. if horses messed with from day 1 they learn to read you, a horses needs to have a wear ness around you they always need to be wondering what your next move is, a horse needs to not trust you as one of its own kind. i hav an orphan stallion his mother died at birth so i had to hand rear him now he has to be out all the time as u cant do anything with him because he has imprinted on humans he tries to domenier humans as he would with another horse. a human cannot handle him as he gets very randy with people as he would with another mare, mares can be turned out with him that are in season and he isnt bothered one little bit, i tried this to see if he can some how become imprinted back onto horses but nothing works. this is why horses should be left to mature until 2-3 year olds
		
Click to expand...

Well as someone who messes with their horses from a young age I have never read such tripe!!  A horse is a herd animal who survives by working together.  It is more important that they trust the handler as the leader & respect them as such.  This has NOTHING whatsoever to do with age & when someone starts "messing" with them.  Honest to god you are entitled to your views, but please, try to get a grip - "a horses needs to have a wear ness around you they always need to be wondering what your next move is".  Yea right!!


----------



## Dexter (23 September 2011)

Perhaps the orphan stallion should be gelded and sold to someone who CAN manage him?!


----------



## mr fields (23 September 2011)

magic104 said:



			Well as someone who messes with their horses from a young age I have never read such tripe!!  A horse is a herd animal who survives by working together.  It is more important that they trust the handler as the leader & respect them as such.  This has NOTHING whatsoever to do with age & when someone starts "messing" with them.  Honest to god you are entitled to your views, but please, try to get a grip - "a horses needs to have a wear ness around you they always need to be wondering what your next move is".  Yea right!!
		
Click to expand...

yes exactly a horse is a herd animal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when u have bred as many foals as i have then come and tell him im wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! exactly they need to look at u as their leader wondering where your guna go next and what your guna do next. if a horses hasnt got any awareness around you they will just walk through u!!!


----------



## mr fields (23 September 2011)

Dexter said:



			Perhaps the orphan stallion should be gelded and sold to someone who CAN manage him?!
		
Click to expand...

the stallion CAN NOT be gelded as if some1 goes into the field with him he will herass u like he would a mare, the vet wouldnt be able to carry any sort of operation on him as i found out when he had his injections, it is to dangerous to put my self or any1 else in that position. when you have some understanding of imprinted horses on humans then tell me how to run my stud. i have stallions on my yard which i handle everyday successfully!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there is so much u need to learn be4 u tell me how to handle my horses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr fields (23 September 2011)

The_snoopster said:



			I believe quite a few orphan foals can be difficult if they do not get enough equine company who can teach them "the language of the horse" and basically put them in their place when they get above themselves, that is totally different to early bad handling. I have had some form of contact with my filly since the day she was born, I now have a polite yearling who easily catches and is golden for the farrier and vet visits. I have always given my filly firm but fair handling, she knows what is allowed and what is not. Oh and she is a appy, and I am very pleased with her.
		
Click to expand...

yes i am not saying u shouldnt handle them at all because u should to a certain extent with firm handling like u have done it sounds like u have done a fantastic job with your filly good luck for the future with her. the risk with putting orphans with other horses to teach them manners etc is abit risky as they dont get the antibodies from the mares milk they are vunerable to ilness etc but if i ever breed another orphan i will definatly have to take the risk.


----------



## magic104 (24 September 2011)

mr fields said:



			yes i am not saying u shouldnt handle them at all because u should to a certain extent with firm handling like u have done it sounds like u have done a fantastic job with your filly good luck for the future with her. the risk with putting orphans with other horses to teach them manners etc is abit risky as they dont get the antibodies from the mares milk they are vunerable to ilness etc but if i ever breed another orphan i will definatly have to take the risk. 

Click to expand...

Well I think you are nothing more then a troll as your posts are utter rubbish.  If a horse is that dangerous a vet cant get near it to sedate & cut it then shoot the bugger. 

"the risk with putting orphans with other horses to teach them manners etc is abit risky as they dont get the antibodies from the mares milk they are vunerable to ilness etc but if i ever breed another orphan i will definatly have to take the risk." - I dont think anyone suggested you just shove an orphan in with a load of other horses.  Anitibodies are taken when they are first born & I am not aware that anyone would be stupid enough to stick a new born out in a herd of horses!!  If this colt exists & is as dangerous as you say, well it is down to the way you handled it & nothing more.  You obviously never set any guide lines, never instilled in it that it was a horse NOT a human.  Also if you are a breeder "when u have bred as many foals as i have then come and tell him im wrong" I would have no faith in you as after breeding so many foals you seem to have failed to grasped the basic concept of horse behaviour.  Therefore you have no basis for your comment "i have found horses tht arnt messed with until 2-3 year olds are the best to deal with all round".  That comment is twaddle, nothing more, nothing less.  It is based on your failure as a handler.


----------



## marmalade76 (24 September 2011)

mr fields said:



			a horses temprement is all how you treat them i have found horses tht arnt messed with until 2-3 year olds are the best to deal with all round. all my youngstock are turned away in a 50 acre field with rugs on weather accordingly checked frequently until the age of 3 when they are ready for breaking. i kno 2 people who breed appaloosas 1 of the breeders do the same as i do and hers have excellent stable manners etc and the other breeder messes with them from day 1 and all her foals are rude, nasty etc because she has imprinted on them from day 1, horses are domeniering animals  hope this helps 

Click to expand...

I have been on two yards where stallions were kept (inclucing the famous spotty, klaus) and foals bred, these yards were run by well respected horsepeople who competed at high levels in several different disciplines. All foals on both yards were handled regularly, which included being brought in every night through the winter to get them used to being caught, led and stabled. I don't know of anyone who rugs their foals and youngsters, no horse needs rugging unless it's clipped, aged or ill.


----------



## vineyridge (24 September 2011)

There are appaloosas and there are appaloosas.  The foundation bred ones who don't have much quarter horse are phenologically closer to their Spanish Barb ancestors (that's where most western Indian horses came from) than the ones who are admixed with the Quarter Horse.  (I happen to have a QH x App mare).  The Apps are famous for being the Nez Perce horses who made the trek to Canada with Chief Joseph.  

My mare is 28 years old, pony sized, varnish roan, and blind from recurrent uvetis which was never treated by previous owners when she was younger.  I got her when she was about 22 and she was blind then.  She's also deaf.  She's an incredibly easy keeper, and was used as a gun hunting horse in her younger days.  Riders could shoot off her, take her every where, use her to haul dead deer back to camp, etc. But she was also prone to bolting very occasionally, which her previous riders actually seemed to appreciate, or so they tell me. Moonblindness IS common in Apps--the evidence is overwhelming--but it is often caused by leptospirosis and that form can be cured.  The other kinds must be controlled.

She has the odd mane and tail that is genetically part of some Apps.  I've read that the gene that causes the coloring also weakens the hair shaft so it is more prone to breakage.  

The other App trait that seems to be common is the mixture of intelligence and stubbornness.  In fact, here in the US, they are far more infamous for stubborn than aggressive.  

If you're looking for a sport horse Appaloosa, you be wise to get one that is mostly foundation bred with as little QH as possible.   Those guys are often quite wonderful, and can do dressage.  If you are planning on doing reining, you'd obviously want one with QH.


----------



## mr fields (25 September 2011)

magic104 said:



			Well I think you are nothing more then a troll as your posts are utter rubbish.  If a horse is that dangerous a vet cant get near it to sedate & cut it then shoot the bugger. 

"the risk with putting orphans with other horses to teach them manners etc is abit risky as they dont get the antibodies from the mares milk they are vunerable to ilness etc but if i ever breed another orphan i will definatly have to take the risk." - I dont think anyone suggested you just shove an orphan in with a load of other horses.  Anitibodies are taken when they are first born & I am not aware that anyone would be stupid enough to stick a new born out in a herd of horses!!  If this colt exists & is as dangerous as you say, well it is down to the way you handled it & nothing more.  You obviously never set any guide lines, never instilled in it that it was a horse NOT a human.  Also if you are a breeder "when u have bred as many foals as i have then come and tell him im wrong" I would have no faith in you as after breeding so many foals you seem to have failed to grasped the basic concept of horse behaviour.  Therefore you have no basis for your comment "i have found horses tht arnt messed with until 2-3 year olds are the best to deal with all round".  That comment is twaddle, nothing more, nothing less.  It is based on your failure as a handler.
		
Click to expand...

my stud runs very well thank you. a human cannot teach an orphan foal to be a horse you havnt got a clue what so ever about imprinting OBVIOUSLY. antibodies come from the mare and their environment, without a mare the foal isnt gettin the real nutriants it needs it is gettin articicial ones from foal creet milk. ALOT of people havnt got a clue about breeding and imprinting and you are OBVIOUSLY ONE OF THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all my stallions, mares, geldings and youngstock are very well behaved. and il think you will find my way of handling and teaching people proper handling has worked successfully with my employees and people who come for lessons."If a horse is that dangerous a vet cant get near it to sedate & cut it then shoot the bugger" this horse has never done anything wrong it is just bein the way he is and he knows no different because he never had the horsey life as a foal.


----------



## Dexter (25 September 2011)

mr fields said:



			the stallion CAN NOT be gelded as if some1 goes into the field with him he will herass u like he would a mare, the vet wouldnt be able to carry any sort of operation on him as i found out when he had his injections, it is to dangerous to put my self or any1 else in that position. when you have some understanding of imprinted horses on humans then tell me how to run my stud. i have stallions on my yard which i handle everyday successfully!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there is so much u need to learn be4 u tell me how to handle my horses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

What utter crap! If hes that 'dangerous' even more reason to geld him. You are aware that they sedate horses before gelding them arent you? If he truly is that lethal you dont even need to be in the field to sedate him. I suggest you get a vet out and explore the options. If you cant handle him at all he cant be getting his feet done and that unfortunately is a welfare issue, never mind everything else


----------



## mr fields (25 September 2011)

Dexter said:



			What utter crap! If hes that 'dangerous' even more reason to geld him. You are aware that they sedate horses before gelding them arent you? If he truly is that lethal you dont even need to be in the field to sedate him. I suggest you get a vet out and explore the options. If you cant handle him at all he cant be getting his feet done and that unfortunately is a welfare issue, never mind everything else 

Click to expand...

tell you what then you come and pick him up for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! if u can go and catch him without gettin hurt then you come and pick him and he can be yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE but i garentee that without proper handling he will end up seriously hurting you or killing you. yes i am very aware that horses are sedated before gelding i have had enough horses gelded to realise that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never started this post for an argument with petty people that havnt got a clue about imprinting i was just sharing my experiences. no to get his feet done we have to rub a track from the field gate to a stable then open the field gate nd get out of the way, he has a little stable wit bars so we can get hold of him through the bars and twitch him. the horse doesnt need to be gelded as he will still be the same gelded as entire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ester (25 September 2011)

my eyes hurt from all the !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EAST KENT (26 September 2011)

Do some of you wonder,like me, where Mr.Fields paragon of virtue resides?   I would either:shoot it or: dart it and geld it. On the second one I would then perhaps offer it as a stooge for a horse whisperer show,that would bring in the punters!
    Maybe this horse is misguided /a *******..but at least 50% of his attitude is due to testosterone..so let`s remove that factor first.
   Actually ,I don`t believe the paragon even exists ,and the poster lives under some bridge.


----------



## Polotash (26 September 2011)

I don't think "Mr Fields" even has horses from all the cr@p he's coming out with.

Ditto, if the horse has to be herded and twitched it should be given to someone who can work with it, or shot. Perhaps if he had been handled from day 1 like proper horse people do he wouldn't be like this now...


----------



## magic104 (26 September 2011)

mr fields said:



			my stud runs very well thank you. a human cannot teach an orphan foal to be a horse you havnt got a clue what so ever about imprinting OBVIOUSLY. antibodies come from the mare and their environment, without a mare the foal isnt gettin the real nutriants it needs it is gettin articicial ones from foal creet milk. ALOT of people havnt got a clue about breeding and imprinting and you are OBVIOUSLY ONE OF THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all my stallions, mares, geldings and youngstock are very well behaved. and il think you will find my way of handling and teaching people proper handling has worked successfully with my employees and people who come for lessons."If a horse is that dangerous a vet cant get near it to sedate & cut it then shoot the bugger" this horse has never done anything wrong it is just bein the way he is and he knows no different because he never had the horsey life as a foal.
		
Click to expand...

Is that right, well that would explaine why I cant get anywhere near mine, why they dont come to call, why the wont stand for either the vet or the farrier.  OMG there are 100's of hand reared foals & only a tiny percentage end up unmanagable.  And it is only the way they were handled.  I am not a 12yr old, who is taken in by this rubbish.  If any of this is true, you are responsible for the situation & what a bloody disgrace it is.  Unless this foal did not drop, do NOT tell me that it could not of been cut at 6mths.  This started because you attacked peope who mess with their youngsters, yet not one of us has your problem.  I have never had a foal turn into a dangerous loon.  When my daughters pony foaled unexpectedly we had to handle it rather a lot as mum refused to feed him.  Even when she did eventually stand for him to feed, thats all she did.  You tell me where you live & I will take your dangerous horse, because I dont think he exists, but if he does Im happy to take him off your hands.


----------



## magic104 (26 September 2011)

PS Mr Fields thanks for livening things up in here, was getting a bit dead!


----------



## Aidey (26 September 2011)

I don't understand why a professional horseman or 'stud owner' would react so childish with all the !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! but as others have said a heated argument always brightens up the evening


----------



## lhotse (26 September 2011)

I think Mr Fields is getting a bit excited with all this 'imprinting' talk. As for having a dangerous stallion running with mares and obviously producing offspring, I think we can all guess exactly what sort of breeder he is.


----------



## EAST KENT (27 September 2011)

I liked the bit about the small stall "with bars"   so they can reach in and twitch him,I cannot think of a better way of breaking your arm!


----------



## magic104 (27 September 2011)

EAST KENT said:



			I liked the bit about the small stall "with bars"   so they can reach in and twitch him,I cannot think of a better way of breaking your arm!

Click to expand...

Well I doubt I will be collecting this dangerous stallion because the language indicates an American.  So unless they have located to the UK, I shant be making the trip over there.


----------



## lhotse (27 September 2011)

Also, I thought 'imprinting' was something werewolfs did on teenage girls in Stephanie Meyer novels??


----------



## Puppy (27 September 2011)

mr fields said:



			my stud runs very well thank you. a human cannot teach an orphan foal to be a horse you havnt got a clue what so ever about imprinting OBVIOUSLY. antibodies come from the mare and their environment, without a mare the foal isnt gettin the real nutriants it needs it is gettin articicial ones from foal creet milk. ALOT of people havnt got a clue about breeding and imprinting and you are OBVIOUSLY ONE OF THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *all my stallions, mares, geldings and youngstock are very well behaved. *and il think you will find my way of handling and teaching people proper handling has worked successfully with my employees and people who come for lessons."If a horse is that dangerous a vet cant get near it to sedate & cut it then shoot the bugger" this horse has never done anything wrong it is just bein the way he is and he knows no different because he never had the horsey life as a foal.
		
Click to expand...




mr fields said:



			tell you what then you come and pick him up for free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *if u can go and catch him without gettin hurt then you come and pick him and he can be yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE but i garentee that without proper handling he will end up seriously hurting you or killing you. yes i am very aware that horses are sedated before gelding i have had enough horses gelded to realise that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i never started this post for an argument with petty people that havnt got a clue about imprinting i was just sharing my experiences. no to get his feet done we have to rub a track from the field gate to a stable then open the field gate nd get out of the way, he has a little stable wit bars so we can get hold of him through the bars and twitch him. the horse doesnt need to be gelded as he will still be the same gelded as entire!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Click to expand...

LOL at the contradictions here!


----------



## EAST KENT (27 September 2011)

I reckon the horse has now actually killed mr.Fields ,it has gone ever so quiet,maybe he did`nt get out of it`s way quick enough.......


----------



## magic104 (27 September 2011)

Puppy said:



			LOL at the contradictions here! 

Click to expand...

Well I thought the best bit was "this horse has never done anything wrong it is just bein the way he is and he knows no different because he never had the horsey life as a foal." - How can a stud not have access to other foals?  How hard is to find one quiet mare with foal at foot to nanny another foal once its a little older.  Surely it is just a case of time, having a barrier between mare/foal & orphan foal, until he old enough to 1) get out of trouble & 2) not needing the milk bar as often.  Even if that is not possible at 5mths he should of been ok to have with another youngster at least.  If this person was a 1 mare owner then I understand it is more difficult but they keep spouting off about running a stud.  

They did liven the place for a few days, so not all bad.


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 September 2011)

prettypony95 said:



			Hello all,
I am seriously considering buying an appaloosa that I have been to see. I have had bad responses about the breed, people have said that they are aggressive and just a bad breed!  But I have looked on the internet and have found many people saying how wonderful they are!! I'm so confused !!  
If anyone has had any personal experiences with the breed, good or bad, I'd really like to hear peoples views! 

Thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Many years ago, I didn't LIKE Appaloosas - then I was given the opportunity to work cattle on a highly trained Appy cutting horse (stallion!)  I fell in love with him!

More recently, we've backed a one eyed Appy mare, prior to that an Appy gelding, and had an Appy gelding in for bringing on.  My only reservation about the breed is that out of those 4 that I have had close personal experience with, one lost an eye due to Uveitis, and one now has an obscure eye condition affecting his sight!  That's a rather high percentage!

I have heard that Appy's are prone to eye problems - don't know if it's true - but IF I was buying one (and I probably wouldn't) I'd want to ensure his eyes were VERY thoroughly checked out!


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 September 2011)

mr fields said:



			the stallion CAN NOT be gelded as if some1 goes into the field with him he will herass u like he would a mare, the vet wouldnt be able to carry any sort of operation on him as i found out when he had his injections, it is to dangerous to put my self or any1 else in that position. when you have some understanding of imprinted horses on humans then tell me how to run my stud. i have stallions on my yard which i handle everyday successfully!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there is so much u need to learn be4 u tell me how to handle my horses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

So you have a stallion that you have let run riot - and cannot handle - and you want us to believe you are a successful breeder who knows how to handle horses!  Give me strength!!

I've hand-reared orphan colts and while they can be a bit pushier than a foal reared by a strict Mum, they are quickly put in their place and - once gelded and socialised with other young horses, they are no different to any other horse!

As for leaving them virtually untouched until they are 2 - 3, I back horses for a living and the hardest horses are 'well-bred' youngsters with a tendency to nervousness/or to be hot that haven't been sufficiently handled.  The ones who have been handled like pets can be a bit bargy and in your face, but that is FAR easier to sort than the ones that are excessively nervous of humans!




			ALOT of people havnt got a clue about breeding and imprinting and you are OBVIOUSLY ONE OF THEM!
		
Click to expand...

Mr Fields - you've hit the nail right bang squarely on the head!  You haven't a clue about breeding (or imprinting).  If your orphan stallion hasn't killed you yet, he undoubtedly soon will.  Why the hell haven't you had the vet in to dart him if he can't be handled enough for an IV sedation.  And - in one way you're right - he will still be an ill-mannered pig once he's gelded because you have TAUGHT him he can do what the hell he likes!  But removing the testosterone WOULD make it easier to retrain him (although as you failed the first time around, you probably wouldn't succeed the second!)

Maybe you're a troll - maybe you're just an idiot - but you're in the wrong place!


----------



## freckles22uk (28 September 2011)

Well thought I would add a little about my appy stallion... who was handled one hell of a lot from birth as he was poorly....  and is very bonded with me.. hes 5 now, and a real sweety, but I have been very firm but fair with him..

Yesterday I had friends over from the UK, and her hubby is a photographer (she is a member on here) and I asked if he could take some photos of me and the horses and I really wanted one of Harley (the stallion) and his mum Freckles...with me in the middle..

So we bring Harley out his paddock (he lives out 24/7 next to his mares) tie him up, then bring Freckles in, who drags me to her son, sniffs his face, screams at him! and puts him in his place.. hmmm.... Im thinking this is going to be impossible to get this photo.... but I get them both, with me in the middle and he stood still like a star, no stallion behavour, (and he has covered mares) however, his mum, pain in the ass, didnt want to stand still, pulling faces, pawing the ground.... lol,  though I have to admit, I was a lot softer with her when she was younger.. oops....  

Though we did get plenty of photos, just got to wait for the disc with them all on... (problem uploading them) but I did get this one yesterday... this is the stallion,  so good or bad?.................  Ive got to go with the vote GOOD..


----------



## prettypony95 (28 September 2011)

LazyS said:



			PrettyPony - did you get your Appaloosa?
Dust has settled after hols and now have time to peek at the forums and FB again!
I see you have been offered lots of info!
		
Click to expand...


Yes, I bought him in the end and I love him!!!


----------



## LazyS (28 September 2011)

prettypony95 said:



			Yes, I bought him in the end and I love him!!!
		
Click to expand...

Oh I am so pleased, got any photos? I only resurrected this post to see how you were doing and look what happened (whoops!) - I hope you and your Appaloosa get on really well and then you can fill everyone in on what a great choice you made.


----------



## cruiseline (29 September 2011)

Goodness with all this negativity regarding the temperament of Appaloosas no wonder I have not had any enquiries for mine!!!

I have found them to be very sweet, intelligent and willing to try anything. As with any horse that has a brain, if they can learn the good things quickly, they can, in the wrong hands, learn the bad things quickly too.


----------



## freckles22uk (29 September 2011)

prettypony95 said:



			Yes, I bought him in the end and I love him!!!
		
Click to expand...


Brill, Im sure you will have loads of fun with him....


----------



## amy_b (29 September 2011)

My first 'proper horse' after pony club games ponies was an appaloosa and he was ace!! lost touch with him after selling him sadly  but he was brilliant, the perfect first horse! also beautiful if I say so myself


----------



## prettypony95 (18 October 2011)

I'd post a picture but I have no idea how to add one!!!!


----------



## freckles22uk (19 October 2011)

prettypony95 said:



			I'd post a picture but I have no idea how to add one!!!! 

Click to expand...


Do you have photobucket or webshots?  if you dont, join, put photos on there, then you need to copy the


----------



## prettypony95 (20 October 2011)

okay.....here goes, i hope I've done it right!


----------



## prettypony95 (20 October 2011)

http://s1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb439/Seren95/?action=view&current=IMG00726-20110815-1117.jpg


----------



## prettypony95 (20 October 2011)

freckles22uk - you'r pic is lovely...i came across your facebook page too, your appaloosas are beautiful!


----------



## freckles22uk (21 October 2011)

The you go prettypony...  on that page, in the link box is on the right, you copy the IMG code and paste here....







Very pretty,...

And thanks for the comment about mine...  I love my appies...


----------



## lizness (21 October 2011)

My lovely genuine, completely trustworthy appalossa, not heard many bad things about them could be a coincedence only half appalossa


----------



## prettypony95 (21 October 2011)

oops...thanks


----------



## Enfys (21 October 2011)

mr fields said:



			a horses temprement is all how you treat them i have found horses tht arnt messed with until 2-3 year olds are the best to deal with all round. all my youngstock are turned away in a 50 acre field with rugs on weather accordingly checked frequently until the age of 3 when they are ready for breaking. i kno 2 people who breed appaloosas 1 of the breeders do the same as i do and hers have excellent stable manners etc and the other breeder messes with them from day 1 and all her foals are rude, nasty etc because she has imprinted on them from day 1, horses are domeniering animals  hope this helps 

Click to expand...

Oh boy! You, Sir, (or Madam), are talking out of your backside! It is absolutely *impossible* to generalise like that. 

I have had half a dozen Appys here in the last few years, most were great, not a nasty bone in their bodies, one was a total **** and tried to kill not only a mini but jumped a fence and attacked a foal. Nothing to do with him being an appaloosa, more to do with him being an unsociable, mardy arsed git.


----------



## Ellie2893 (10 January 2012)

probably a bit late now but for the record. I bought a appaloosa cross and i honestly can say he's never ever been agressive, hes never put his ears back at another horse, hes super intelegent too and learns very quickly. I think any horse can be agressive but rarely down to the breed, if you think that the horse is willing and has a big heart - i'd say go for it...


----------



## Slightlyconfused (11 January 2012)

Have had our App for 9 years this year and he has never put a hoof wrong, he goes xc, show jumping and dressage or just hacks out. Very chilled and willing to do what ever you want to do, I would def get another one in the future. You are going to get agressive with any horse breed it depends on how they are handled and if they are a more dominate but i have never heard of in with Appys.

xxx


----------

